# Sirius Tumbles on Downgrades



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is Sirius too pricey?

The satellite radio stock, among the rising stars of media companies trading on Wall Street, tumbled Wednesday after two houses downgraded the SIRI stock. Smith Barney cut its rating on the stock to "sell" from "hold," and Bear Stearns downgraded Sirius to "peer perform" from "outperform."

The downgrades sent Sirius down 9 percent to $6.90 in trading Wednesday. This week, the company recently hit its 52-week high of $9.43. The company's 52-week low is $2.01.

Sirius was trading at $3.87 the day it signed Howard Stern in October, and was at $6.63 Nov. 30.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

There is more in USAToday's money section:

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/technology/2004-12-08-sirius_x.htm


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

What goes up......


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> What goes up......


 Come on are you Sirius? 

Sorry I couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

We were getting into tulip country for a while there (re: the old Dutch story where tulips went through the roof for no reason but buyer frenzy)

Now is this just the end of the craziness, or just a breather while a few lock in profits?


----------

